# A Really, Really Good Book on Engine Building



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 17, 2021)

I have reached a point of total "Burn out" on building model engines. I want to coast for a while now. I have a number of good books on building small scale engines, such as "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos" published by Village Press in Traverse City Michigan. "Model Four Cycle Engines" by  L.C. Mason, and "Miniature Internal Combustion Engines" by Malcolm Stride. I'm not really after small engine plans, although if they are in a book I will certainly look at them.  I am interested in a book that takes me beyond the basics of model engine building. I have a difficult time expressing exactly what I want.  Can anyone point me towards a book which they consider excellent, which deals with design and fabrication of small internal combustion engines (Not steam engines).---Thank You.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## deverett (Oct 17, 2021)

Do you want to build a full size model engine?  How about a Parsell and Weed 1/4 h.p. gas engine?  The engine was designed to power a home workshop lathe.
There is/was a book produced by Lindsey Publications entitled Gas Engine Construction.  Originally written in 1900, it describes how a 'modern' gas engine works and goes on to describe the patterns required to produce the castings for machining in the home workshop.
An interesting read just to realise what primitive tools were available to the early home machinist.

Dave
The Emerald Isle


----------



## dsage (Oct 17, 2021)

The Parcell and Weed in full size is a beast. 90 pounds plus and has 14" flywheels.
I re-drew the plans from the original book circa 1902(ish) and built it.

You can see it run here:





						Dave Sage Parcell and Weed Engine
					

Dave Sage Model Engines



					www.davesage.ca
				



It's being held down to a Workmate with a clamp

BTW. I believe it's 1/2 hp.

The original book is available on:





						Internet Archive: Digital Library of Free & Borrowable Books, Movies, Music & Wayback Machine
					






					archive.org
				



using the same name as the Lindsay publication "Gas Engine Construction".
In fact the Lindsay book is just a reproduction of the original.
The Lindsay re-production is very difficult to find.

To stay on topic:
If you search on Archive.org you will  find a lot of old books on internal combustion engines free that will give you some ideas and provide some good reading.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Oct 18, 2021)

I don't know of any 'advanced' text.

E T Westbury's 'Model Petrol Engines' you should probably have. It won't add a lot of new info, but it doesn't take up much space and is a classic any IC model builder should have in his bookcase.

A book on full size engines might also offer a great deal of useful bed-time reading. I appropriated my dad's 1955 copy of 'Modern Petrol Engines' by Arthur Judge.


----------



## davidyat (Oct 18, 2021)

*Brian, I know exactly where you're coming from. I got to about 85% of building your Simple Beam Engine. Then I hit "burn out". For about the last 6 months, I've gotten back to my original love, car models, mostly in 1/8 scale. I'm currently working on a 1970 Porsche 917 from IXO Collections in France and a 1967 Ford GT 40 from Model Space.
Grasshopper*


----------



## Saddo (Oct 19, 2021)

How about this for inspiration Brian.





						Building the Maltese Falcon SPECIAL PRICE! | Camden Miniature Steam Services
					

Want to build a BIG model I.C. engine? Well now you have the chance! Anyone who has read Jim Shelley’s The Magic of the Midlands and the Black Country, to be found in the “Aero Engines” section, will know that Jim has a passion for big model aircraft, in his case a 15 ft wingspan Taylorcraft...



					www.camdenmin.co.uk
				




It's big enough to really power something.

I know what you mean when you need something to inspire and excite to get creative again.
Brian


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 19, 2021)

I hope you find something.  As for myself, I am trhying to find plans for rotary tables but I can't seem to find any.  Anyone know of some?


----------



## Gordon (Oct 19, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> I hope you find something.  As for myself, I am trhying to find plans for rotary tables but I can't seem to find any.  Anyone know of some?





			A Rotary Table for the Taig Milling Machine
		


This is a small one. I built one and it works well.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 19, 2021)

I just tried to buy "Model petrol engines: their design, construction and use" by Edgar T Westbury.  It seems to be sold out everywhere. Five sites I looked at were sold out and one site tried to download a horrible virus onto my computer, but my anti-virus program caught it and stopped it from downloading.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 19, 2021)

I just ordered the Westbury book mentioned in the previous post from Amazon.


----------



## wburnett2922 (Oct 19, 2021)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I have reached a point of total "Burn out" on building model engines. I want to coast for a while now. I have a number of good books on building small scale engines, such as "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos" published by Village Press in Traverse City Michigan. "Model Four Cycle Engines" by  L.C. Mason, and "Miniature Internal Combustion Engines" by Malcolm Stride. I'm not really after small engine plans, although if they are in a book I will certainly look at them.  I am interested in a book that takes me beyond the basics of model engine building. I have a difficult time expressing exactly what I want.  Can anyone point me towards a book which they consider excellent, which deals with design and fabrication of small internal combustion engines (Not steam engines).---Thank You.---Brian Rupnow


----------



## wburnett2922 (Oct 19, 2021)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I have reached a point of total "Burn out" on building model engines. I want to coast for a while now. I have a number of good books on building small scale engines, such as "The Shop Wisdom of Philip Duclos" published by Village Press in Traverse City Michigan. "Model Four Cycle Engines" by  L.C. Mason, and "Miniature Internal Combustion Engines" by Malcolm Stride. I'm not really after small engine plans, although if they are in a book I will certainly look at them.  I am interested in a book that takes me beyond the basics of model engine building. I have a difficult time expressing exactly what I want.  Can anyone point me towards a book which they consider excellent, which deals with design and fabrication of small internal combustion engines (Not steam engines).---Thank You.---Brian Rupnow


Send pay pal  did you receive for pl


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 19, 2021)

Nothing from Paypal at this time 5:48 Ontario time.


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 19, 2021)

Gordon said:


> A Rotary Table for the Taig Milling Machine
> 
> 
> 
> This is a small one. I built one and it works well.


Hey thanx Gordon.  I have been troubling my little hed for many hours trying to find something like this.  It will be easy to scale up.  I found a few utub vids which I COULD make drawings from, but that is an awful lot of trouble.  In all the things peeps make utub vids about, I am surprized that there aren't a lot more on this one.  Often the Russians make nice vids on different topics but not this one, at least that I could find.  Anyway, it's the drawings I want, not a vid.  I'm very excited about this and am going to start RIGHT NOW.  Thanx again!


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 19, 2021)

Brian Rupnow said:


> I just tried to buy "Model petrol engines: their design, construction and use" by Edgar T Westbury.  It seems to be sold out everywhere. Five sites I looked at were sold out and one site tried to download a horrible virus onto my computer, but my anti-virus program caught it and stopped it from downloading.


I have had the same problem with several books including the Westbury.  I'm surprized someone doesn't publish another edition.  Did you know that the modern publishing is such that they can print a _single book_ now, and it's cost is the same as if they published 10,000?


----------



## Ghosty (Oct 19, 2021)

Brian,
Another book if your are interested in ignition systems is "Ignition Coils and Magnetos in Miniature" By Bob Shores
Three book I have.
Cheers
Andrew


----------



## Jasonb (Oct 20, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> I have had the same problem with several books including the Westbury.  I'm surprized someone doesn't publish another edition.  Did you know that the modern publishing is such that they can print a _single book_ now, and it's cost is the same as if they published 10,000?



The Westbury one is in it's third or fourth reprint and as I told Brian on another forum is available from the current publisher and I expect other sources too.



			https://www.teepublishing.co.uk/books/for-the-aeromodeller-engine-builder/model-petrol-engines/


----------



## firebird (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi
I built a 7'' rotary table a while back and has been very useful. I made pretty much everything myself including the worm and gear. You can find a full write up here 
Building a 7" rotary table (modelenginemaker.com) 
Hope that helps

Cheers

Rich


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 20, 2021)

Hi Brian,
On the subject of an "Interesting" engine to build... My Dad's favourite engine was on a road roller - dead easy to start by hand-cranking - and when started it had a good dynamo that could be used to boost the battery of anything else that needed a boost to get started. He reckoned after being parked outside over-night in the Welsh mountains, it was the best way to get all the plant going in the mornings! I think it was a Lister 3-cylinder diesel. He told me the 3-cylinder arrangement meant the cylinders were smaller than a single or twin of the same power, and there was just a much easier swing to start it as a result. - Probabubly an OHV arrangement? - It powered the roller via an hydraulic pump arrangement.

- Maybe you could make a 3-cylinder OHV of around 2 cu.in. (30cc) displacement? (1" Bore and 1" stroke?). That should be capable of powering a nice little generator!
The water-cooling of block and head should add to the machining fun, and making a water-pump, oil pump, distributor and spark-plugs can add to the challenge? I'm sure the crank, rods, pistons and piston rings are just "regular parts" for you now.
K2


----------



## Larry G. (Oct 20, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> Hey thanx Gordon.  I have been troubling my little hed for many hours trying to find something like this.  It will be easy to scale up.  I found a few utub vids which I COULD make drawings from, but that is an awful lot of trouble.  In all the things peeps make utub vids about, I am surprized that there aren't a lot more on this one.  Often the Russians make nice vids on different topics but not this one, at least that I could find.  Anyway, it's the drawings I want, not a vid.  I'm very excited about this and am going to start RIGHT NOW.  Thanx again!



Dean's TAIG site has a link to nice drawings done by Steven Campbell of the rotary table;



			http://www.deansphotographica.com/machining/projects/mill/rotary/rotary.pdf
		


The next logical step will be for someone to make the solid model, and then 3D print it.  

Best regards,
Larry


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 20, 2021)

firebird said:


> Hi
> I built a 7'' rotary table a while back and has been very useful. I made pretty much everything myself including the worm and gear. You can find a full write up here
> Building a 7" rotary table (modelenginemaker.com)
> Hope that helps
> ...


Rich, Do you happen to have drawings of this?


----------



## wburnett2922 (Oct 21, 2021)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Nothing from Paypal at this time 5:48 Ontario time.


Maybe I have wrong email address


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 21, 2021)

wburnett2922  Send $25 Canadian funds to Paypal to [email protected] and be sure to specify which engine you want plans for.


----------



## wburnett2922 (Oct 22, 2021)

Brian Rupnow said:


> wburnett2922  Send $25 Canadian funds to Paypal to [email protected] and be sure to specify which engine you want plans for.


Think paypal used capital letter to start email address will do over [email protected]


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 22, 2021)

I have received and read thru the book "Model petrol engines: their design, construction and use", by Westbury and sadly, there is nothing there for me. I had to try, but even though the book covers a lot of broad spectrum stuff associated with model i.c. engines, there isn't much new stuff nor "model engine secrets" that I don't know already.. ---Brian


----------



## MRA (Oct 22, 2021)

I can't recommend you a book Brian, but since you mentioned elsewhere you like engines which run slow, then here is someone who makes things of real beauty, in my opinion.  I volunteer at a museum where we assemble and get working, full-size things like this by National, Crossley, Mirlees (as well as other manufacturers not from my adopted city of Manchester!).



His model diesel injector is described here, and that seems to be a real 'model engine secret'.
all the best
Mark


----------



## Harpanet13 (Oct 22, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> I hope you find something.  As for myself, I am trhying to find plans for rotary tables but I can't seem to find any.  Anyone know of some?


August and September 2021 issues of Model Engineers' Workshop has a rotary table build. I believe they had another one in the past. I will look through my back issues.


----------



## rutzen (Oct 23, 2021)

I built a great rotary table using the rotating base from my machine vice which i never use.  I made a worm gear 5 inches diameter with about 200 teeth which I free hobbed using a tap.  The table I made from a 7 inch diameter slice of freecutting steel.  The whole thing is only 2 inches high and is very solid so you can take milling cuts under the control of the worm wheel.  The rotating base came off a 4 inch chinese vise and is very solid.


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 23, 2021)

Hi Brian, In your opening post you state "not steam engines" - but have you considered the non-rotary engines - like water-pumps, fuel pumps, and possibly Tesla's generator?

There are a host of designs "out there", but this seems to be just a bit different being piston ported (like the 2-stroke IC engine) - which could lead to a whole host of interesting issues to make it rune successfully? Also, the air spring "frequency governor" or resonance device...?
Or maybe (if you feel really ambitious) a Deltic 3-crankshaft opposing piston design?

Napier made very compact powerful diesels, but you could consider a petrol or gas alternative?
K2


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 23, 2021)

Or how about one of the Atkinson cycle engines?








						Atkinson cycle - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



That inspired me... but how about you?
I have a friend who is fascinated by the "wobble-plate" engine...





						Cam engine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



.





K2


----------



## ajoeiam (Oct 23, 2021)

Steamchick said:


> Hi Brian, In your opening post you state "not steam engines" - but have you considered the non-rotary engines - like water-pumps, fuel pumps, and possibly Tesla's generator?
> 
> There are a host of designs "out there", but this seems to be just a bit different being piston ported (like the 2-stroke IC engine) - which could lead to a whole host of interesting issues to make it rune successfully? Also, the air spring "frequency governor" or resonance device...?
> Or maybe (if you feel really ambitious) a Deltic 3-crankshaft opposing piston design?
> ...




If you're heading it that direction - - - what about a Quasi-turbine engine - - - -I've thought of using that for a generator drive.


----------



## ajoeiam (Oct 23, 2021)

Steamchick said:


> Or how about one of the Atkinson cycle engines?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Interesting idea - - - - wonder what they would be for longevity. 

There were steam engines that ran for over 60 years (IIRC) without stopping - - - now that's longevity!!!

(I'd settle for 10 and would like 20 years - - -grin!)


----------



## tornitore45 (Oct 23, 2021)

I do not know if I experienced a burn out or not but after building engines I built the Lanz Tractor, It has a flame eater engine.  After that I built an RC tugboat model, enjoyed but there is a lot of painting a process I am not fond of.
I am back in the saddle, tackling the Anzani Y without casting.  A challenge to my skill level.


----------



## petertha (Oct 23, 2021)

deleted


----------



## tornitore45 (Oct 24, 2021)

Peter I still got your message in the mailing. I suppose you deleted when you realized my interest was for the
Anzani Y but the link offered the Anzani W plans.    Still the link is valuable to me because is feature many interesting engine plans.
Thanks Mauro


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 24, 2021)

ajoeiam said:


> Interesting idea - - - - wonder what they would be for longevity.


Hi Joe,
A few comments on Atkinson's cycle engines.
His first - and most curious arrangement - has one firing stroke every turn of the wheel. But is has 2 pistons in the cylinder, and the "intake stroke is 1/4 ~ 1/3rd of the cylinder's displacement. The power stroke is twice as long - hence the "higher" efficiency.
So I say this has "1.3" - or 0.33 of 1-stroke per revolution where the piston go back and fro = 2 strokes. I.E. it can "suck" a charge = 1/6th (0.167 = 17%) of the total RMS displacement....
*



*
Now thinking of a "modern conventional" 4 stroke engine, it sucks charge for 1 stroke of the 4 strokes making a full firing cycle. Therefore I rate this as 1/4 = 25% of the RMS displacement of the engine... 
I studied the cycle (for fun) a year or so back: see below adobe file.

The 25% beat the 16% when engineers of the time looked at "Power" from engines rather than "efficiency" = because a smaller (cheaper" engine could be bought for the same "power" requirement. The "cheaper" sold products, rather than "engineering efficiency". 
Reliability and durability come from a combination of materials, design, maintenance and workload. Your car engine is relatively cheap, yet lasts for 150,000 miles before you replace (scrap) the car (typically), yet the engine isn't worn-out. That is longlevity in another view!
But these engines are lovely to watch as running models.







						ATKINSON CYCLE ENGINE
					

Somewhere around August or September while browsing the HEME website, I happened to see a picture of Jan Ridders version of an Atkinson Cy...




					birkpetersens.blogspot.com
				





K2


----------



## Gordon (Oct 24, 2021)

Brian: You should try the Atkinson Differential engine and your boredom will be replaced by frustration.


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 24, 2021)

Gordon--I have been following build threads on this forum for about 14 years. Many people have built this engine, few have got it to run. I am not a glutton for punishment. I can find enough mind bending things with plain, simple single cylinder engines to feed my frustration level. Anyways, thanks for the suggestion.---Brian


----------



## Gordon (Oct 24, 2021)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Gordon--I have been following build threads on this forum for about 14 years. Many people have built this engine, few have got it to run. I am not a glutton for punishment. I can find enough mind bending things with plain, simple single cylinder engines to feed my frustration level. Anyways, thanks for the suggestion.---Brian


I have built this engine, Tweaked and modified, Put on the shelf, Taken it off the shelf and vowed that this thing was not going to beat me about 6 or 8 times. I am just about at the take it back off the shelf phase again because I have a flat twin which others have built and I just cannot get to run after 3 or 4 on and off the shelf cycles.


----------



## gg89220 (Oct 24, 2021)

hello
otto langen engine ...


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 24, 2021)

Everything I ever built ran------eventually. The key word in there is eventually. As the old song goes "Nobody knows the trouble I've seen---" There were two sides to all these engines that ran. One side was that I didn't want to have built an engine that was a failure.--And perhaps even more important, I didn't want others on the forum seeing that I had failed. There are a finite number of things that will keep an engine from running. I think I know all of them. Very often it's a number of unrelated things that keep an engine from running, and the big secret is to figure out what they are. One thing about building a lot of engines, is that you get to see darned near everything that affects how an engine runs, and find "work arounds" or fixes that will let the engine run.---Brian


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 24, 2021)

Gordon--If you have built a twin cylinder (conventional, not Atkinson) and you can not get it to run, here is a thread I wrote about four years ago that might be a help to you.---Brian


			Setting up and running model 4 cycle engines. -  		 		The Home Shop Machinist & Machinist's Workshop Magazine's BBS


----------



## Gordon (Oct 24, 2021)

Brian: I am aware of what you have in that thread. The engine I have built is the Upshur flat twin. Others have built this engine and have not had a problem. This engine seems to be jinxed. I solve one problem and another problem comes up. I get good compression on the piston and then a valve hangs up or suddenly stops seating or the push rods seem to bind up. Not really sure what the problem is. I have been back on this thing several times and for some reason I just cannot get everything to come together at the same time. 

Presently I am back working on the 1/8 scale Rumely Oil Pull I build recently. I have a clutch on it but I am not happy with it so I am reworking and redesigning that and doing some other cosmetic things. I always have something on the shelf which I think that I can improve. Sometimes I actually do improve it but my track record is not 100%.


----------



## Charles Lamont (Oct 25, 2021)

Brian, going back to your OP, we seem to have established that nobody knows of a book to meet your requirements. You were not seeking suggestions as to what to build next, but are you any clearer about what it is you are looking for?


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 25, 2021)

Charles, I have no idea. I have been building engines almost steadily for 14 years, and this is the first time I haven't felt like doing any more. I'm enjoying the break, but don't know what I will do next.---Brian


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 25, 2021)

Hi Brian,
I had a similar thing a few years back. I reckon I have been in the doldrums for a few years. I have a few steam engines that are worn out and need some new bits, water pump castings to be machined and made, and a boiler or 2....  plus a half done generator project! But I feel I am becoming more productive now, as I have done a couple of boiler refurbish projects for my local club, and the need for water pumps has pushed me to making 2 hand pumps - just about completed. Those projects have got me "back on the tools".... so try something really different,  like a Tesla turbine and generator, or something, maybe a compressor - to be driven by one of your infernal combustion engines? Or maybe take a break and make that tool, jig or fixture you thought about a while back, but other projects took precedence?
A project I have enjoyed is a steam boat, as the boiler needs to look after itself, the condenser has to be sized to match the engine, the boiler feed-pump has to be set to return the condensate to the boiler, but not over-sized and pump air.... the engine and screw have to be sized to give the correct performance for the model hull and need a reversing arrangement driven by the remote control.... lots of odd problems to occupy your noggin!
And a nice "ornament" when you get it all balanced and move on!
Cheers, 
K2


----------



## lee webster (Oct 25, 2021)

Years ago, after working as a carpenter in the building industry for many years, I gave it up and became a mobile mechanic. I bought a very big compressor that just fitted in my BMC mini van (UK based you know) so I could also spray cars. I did this for about 18 months or so then I went back to being a carpenter. Perhaps Brian you need to shut the door on your workshop, build a shed in the back garden, install heat and light and take up pottery or woodwork. You might even find out you can paint (pictures not engines). A word of warning. Don't sit around for too long, keep busy. Good luck.


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 26, 2021)

Hi Brian,
You could write a book - or a few books - of the 14 engines? - or your life? A bit of history around the engines, and some of you anecdotes - will make excellent reading, I'm sure, because many of us find your writings here so entertaining.
My Grandfather did and recently (50 years after Granddad passed) my brother published it  (on-line publishing is cheap), so it is available. - Only short, but tells of times we don't know and will never experience.
I bet yours will be interesting to modellers, and some others?
K2


----------



## ShopShoe (Oct 26, 2021)

Brian,

I totally sympathize with your need to get away for awhile. I've not had much shop time for an extended period of time and various life events have kept me away as well. I've "got back" to the point where I just enjoy doing little "fixit" projects, as I can just go out and make things now that my machines and skills match up pretty well. Sometimes just taking a half-hour to make a bracket or something can be satisfying.

My wife and I had some adventures over the summer with cooking and gardening, without getting obsessive about any of it: Totally enjoyable when not trying to meet deadlines or impress anyone.

In your book search, perhaps expanding to read some history might spur you to think in new directions. (For example, several years ago I was reading about airships and came accross the information that the famous German ships had to consider the weight of the fuel [diesel fuel] and that meant that the engines were huge and heavy themselves in order to be efficient and keep running at full throttle for hours on end. (Obvious when you think about it, but not immediately apparent) I also came accross the statement that the "rocker arms reversed" to switch from forward to reverse running: How did that work?)

If you are interested in contemplating things to make, but in a new direction, here are some things I have been thinking about. (But I'm just thinking, not even sketching or drawing.)

The levitating electric motor (See, I even forgot the name of it.)

A "Water Engine" that runs on water instead of steam or air, machined out of plastic (I don't stretch to 3-D printing yet).

Some kind of fluid device for entertainment, where colored liquid substitutes for the moving parts we like in our engines, or substitutes for the mechanical objects in some of your devices you have made. Whatever it would be, it would be made of clear plastic and have clear tubing.

A device using lots of electromagnetic parts: I once thought about building a pinball machine for the grandkids, but they have all grown up before I even got to the planning stage.

--

Enjoy the break

--ShopShoe


----------



## Gordon (Oct 26, 2021)

When I hit the wall on a project I find it works to do something in the shop but different than an engine. I just got through replacing the lubricating wicks and adjusting my South Bend lathe. In the past I built a small rotary table which works better than my larger table in some cases. I always have a  list of maintenance projects or shop built tools. Some of these projects take a day or less and some involve days or weeks. Perhaps tear down, clean and adjust your new band saw. Build some special tool for your shop like perhaps a cutter grinder. Perhaps build a complete machine like Rudy K Case Tractor or steam roller. Build something for your grandkids or the kid next door like a finger engine.


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 26, 2021)

On water engines. These can be run from the domestic water supply  faucet/tap. (Dual language to avoid confusing our colonial cousins). The first hose with a regular electrical supply belonged to Armstrong, of Armstrong-Whitworth fame, a Victorian gun maker. His 100 ton gun still sits in the castle  in Gibraltar. His Armstrong works is in Newcastle. His house - Cragside - can be visited and some days the water-engines power electricity. They are configured like horizontal steam engines, but use water from the reservoir instead of steam. Valve timing has "no cut-off", as the water is incompressible. In a village in County Durham there is also a preserved water engine, I think it runs on high days and holidays? This one was built in 19th c. For a big house, but not sure of details.
K2


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 29, 2021)

I found a whole lot of VERY interesting engines in "New Catechism of Steam Engines" 1904 version.  However, I thimpfks you don't do steam.  What a pity.


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi Brian, Perhaps you would be inspired to make an opposed piston - double-acting infernal combustion engine? 








						Opposed-piston engine - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




 - Maybe a single cylinder version of the Doxford engine,


			http://www.dieselduck.info/historical/01%20diesel%20engine/Doxford/misc%20pics/Doxford%20-%20SEAHORSE%20type.jpg
		




			http://www.dieselduck.info/historical/01%20diesel%20engine/Doxford/various%20drawings/11.generalbearinglubrication.jpg
		





 or similar I.E. the Mann engine?








						MAN Double-Acting Diesel Marine Engines
					

In the first half of the 20th century, MAN (Maschinenfabrik Augsburg-Nürnberg) developed a number of double-acting, two-stroke, diesel, marine engines, including a V-24 that displaced 224,957 cu in…




					oldmachinepress.com
				



Cheers!
K2


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi Brian, and even more curious engine - the Dolphin engine design by Harry Ricardo... Dolphin Engine Section
Maybe this will inspire you?
K2


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 30, 2021)

Steamchick said:


> Hi Brian, and even more curious engine - the Dolphin engine design by Harry Ricardo... Dolphin Engine Section
> Maybe this will inspire you?
> K2


I would like to have one of those Kriegsmarine engines in my back yard, if it would fit in it.  But what is that Dolphin?


----------



## brotherbear (Oct 30, 2021)

Steamchick said:


> Hi Brian, and even more curious engine - the Dolphin engine design by Harry Ricardo... Dolphin Engine Section
> Maybe this will inspire you?
> K2


HA, I jumped down that rabbit hole! Wow, what a cool design! Thanks for the insight.


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 30, 2021)

brotherbear said:


> HA, I jumped down that rabbit hole! Wow, what a cool design! Thanks for the insight.


Shouldn't Brother Bear have a picnic basket?


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 30, 2021)

Brian, this picture in the website article about Harry Ricardo shows a v-twin that he designed using one cylinder to pump the second to run as a 2-stroke engine, using auto-valves. 
I find these odd-ball engines to be interesting....
K2


----------



## Richard Hed (Oct 30, 2021)

Steamchick said:


> Brian, this picture in the website article about Harry Ricardo shows a v-twin that he designed using one cylinder to pump the second to run as a 2-stroke engine, using auto-valves.
> I find these odd-ball engines to be interesting....
> K2


Forget the picture?


----------



## grahamgollar (Oct 31, 2021)

The Doxford engines were opposed - piston units. Burmeister & Wain and Harland & Wolff both produced true double-acting opposed - piston units ~ a world of difference and pigs to sail with.


----------



## Steamchick (Oct 31, 2021)

Richard Hed said:


> Forget the picture?


As #54 above - sorry if this wasn't clear.
K2 
Trya again...


			http://www-g.eng.cam.ac.uk/125/achievements/ricardo/images/th-R07.jpg
		




			http://www-g.eng.cam.ac.uk/125/achievements/ricardo/images/th-R09.jpg


----------



## Guzphile (Oct 31, 2021)

Brian Rupnow said:


> Charles, I have no idea. I have been building engines almost steadily for 14 years, and this is the first time I haven't felt like doing any more. I'm enjoying the break, but don't know what I will do next.---Brian


Hi Brian, I'm in Toronto, a 'new' amateur machinist, and rather ambitiously my first project is a gas turbine (jet engine).  If you are looking for inspiration, try something like that.  100,000 rpm....!


----------



## Zeb (Nov 2, 2021)

Ghosty said:


> Brian,
> Another book if your are interested in ignition systems is "Ignition Coils and Magnetos in Miniature" By Bob Shores
> Three book I have.
> Cheers
> Andrew


Bought a copy end of last week and finished reading it today (skimmed the building instructions some). Good review for me and an entertaining read! I'd disagree with his view on condensers not protecting points, but I enjoyed his out of the box explanations that made me think.


----------

